
I’m a front end guy and I hate dev environments - maxwellito
http://maxwellito.tumblr.com/post/137120855511/im-a-frontend-guy-and-i-hate-dev-environments
======
PaulHoule
Why is Vagrant screwing up for you so much?

~~~
maxwellito
I have nothing against it in particular. But usually behind a corporate
network there's always an issue to set it up and troubles comes when you have
to update your VM. Maybe I just had a bad luck :-S

